# Pin bushing or nock bushing ? And why ?



## PFD42

I've used both over the years and it's 6 one way half a dozen the other. Pin bushing bend so easy and you can still robinhood a nock bushing. I never kept any records for accuracy though,so as I'm getting ready to build my 3D arrows I need some feedback


----------



## superdean00

I prefer nocks just cause I use the same nocks for all my arrows.


----------



## Doug10

I have tried every combo known. With Pin nocks I had to battle with finding the random bent pin every week. With bushings that took G nocks I had to battle with finding bent G nocks. (yes i actually had them bend). If i were to try that same G-nock setup again with the Deep Sixx nocks, i don't think the bending would be an issue since the nock is shorter. 

In the end, I have ended up settling on Gold Tip's Acculites. They are sooo tough, click on good, and take a beating. They never break, just bend a little. I use them on CXL's and UL22's alike. Yes I still end up with ruined shafts from robin hoods, but the bushings save more than they hurt. 

Depending on what arrows you are using, I think the Easton Super Uni bushings give you a little better protection than the low profile uni bushings because they stick off a little further and have some taper to them.


----------



## adventurejack

Doug10 said:


> I have tried every combo known. With Pin nocks I had to battle with finding the random bent pin every week. With bushings that took G nocks I had to battle with finding bent G nocks. (yes i actually had them bend). If i were to try that same G-nock setup again with the Deep Sixx nocks, i don't think the bending would be an issue since the nock is shorter.
> 
> In the end, I have ended up settling on Gold Tip's Acculites. They are sooo tough, click on good, and take a beating. They never break, just bend a little. I use them on CXL's and UL22's alike. Yes I still end up with ruined shafts from robin hoods, but the bushings save more than they hurt.
> 
> Depending on what arrows you are using, I think the Easton Super Uni bushings give you a little better protection than the low profile uni bushings because they stick off a little further and have some taper to them.


So Do you use the Easton Super Uni Bushing with the GT Acculites? I'm looking at switching to something besides pin nocks on my Black Eagle Magnums


----------



## PFD42

I've shot GT UL 22's the past two seasons. I think gonna order some UL pro 400 with the new got nock and nock bushing with 100gr tips to try.


----------



## adventurejack

PFD42 said:


> I've shot GT UL 22's the past two seasons. I think gonna order some UL pro 400 with the new got nock and nock bushing with 100gr tips to try.


Are you meaning the acculite nock or another GT nock?


----------



## SonnyThomas

??? I think this past week on Facebook Tim Gillingham gave of a different nock system for Gold Tip. Might want to check it out....


----------



## Scott E

I dont like the idea of pin bushings due to the problems with bending. I have been running the GT acculites in BEA challengers using standard nock bushings. So far they have proven to be super tough and durable, they can take a beating before you ever have to worry about problems


----------



## Doug10

adventurejack said:


> So Do you use the Easton Super Uni Bushing with the GT Acculites? I'm looking at switching to something besides pin nocks on my Black Eagle Magnums


The Gold tip Acculite nocks will fit any Easton Uni Bushing, Gold Tip Bushing, or Shrewd Bushing. I believe they will be a little snug if you tried to put them in a Carbon Express bushing because of .244 vs .245/.246. 

Easton Fullbore components will/should fit nicely in the magnums. You could either shoot the full bore super uni bushings (19gn) with gold tip acculites (8.3 gn) or the g-uni (21 gn) full bores with deep six (6gn) or g nocks. Id steer twords the deep six's if you go that route.


----------



## elkhunter

We used "pin nock bushings" for 1yr, and that was more than enough for us, because of the bending. A lot of times they would have just a slight bend to them, that the eye could not pick up, but it sure made a difference where they hit on the target.

Over the years I have tried just about everything, and found the Shrewd uni-bushings with the QAD Tune nock is the best combination for durability that there is.


----------



## PFD42

adventurejack said:


> Are you meaning the acculite nock or another GT nock?


GT released a new nock bushing and nock called GTO on ultralights, velocities , hunter and kinetics. Still trying to see about 22's


----------



## tmorelli

PFD42 said:


> GT released a new nock bushing and nock called GTO on ultralights, velocities , hunter and kinetics. Still trying to see about 22's


It is a .166 nock (like a g-nock) and GT released .166 uni bushings for all of the shafts. I just ordered some for XXX, X-cutters and 22's.... To test. 

To the original question, I strongly prefer the acculite nocks/bushings to any pin/nock. I find that the rare robin hood is more than justified by a more durable and consistent system overall. I dont feel that ive seen any more damage to the back end with the bushing vs pins. With pin nocks/bushings, I've just had too many issues. When I went to acculites, I actually recovered some shafts that I had previously culled after nock tuning in my hooter shooter. 

So, I currently run acculite in all my shafts. I ordered these small bushings to test and am hopeful that the new short GTO will basically be a mini-acculite. The fact that the throat is very near the bushing should drive consistency and minimize flex (think deep 6 nock vs. G-nock).


----------



## ohiobowhntr24

Not a fan of pin nock bushings.


----------



## jbeasleyshoot

adventurejack said:


> So Do you use the Easton Super Uni Bushing with the GT Acculites? I'm looking at switching to something besides pin nocks on my Black Eagle Magnums


I use the full bore super uni bushings with acculite nocks and they work great on my magnums. They will work with black eagle bushings too but seem a little tighter than I like.


----------



## Padgett

I haven't ordered my gold tip arrows for this season but I am getting the gto nocks also like tmorelli, I have a feeling they are already tested and will perform awesome because they took their time to release them. 

I have been using shrewd bushings and deep six nocks and for me I install them one time and basically for the life of the arrow I don't have to mess with it or worry about it. The only ones I have had to replace have been shot completely off by a dead on hit. I suffered with normal nocks and pin nocks for years and g nocks and deep six have really helped me. I am hoping the new gto gold tip nocks one up or equal the deep six ones and I will be a really happy camper.


----------



## woodsman78

Padgett said:


> I haven't ordered my gold tip arrows for this season but I am getting the gto nocks also like tmorelli, I have a feeling they are already tested and will perform awesome because they took their time to release them.
> 
> I have been using shrewd bushings and deep six nocks and for me I install them one time and basically for the life of the arrow I don't have to mess with it or worry about it. The only ones I have had to replace have been shot completely off by a dead on hit. I suffered with normal nocks and pin nocks for years and g nocks and deep six have really helped me. I am hoping the new gto gold tip nocks one up or equal the deep six ones and I will be a really happy camper.


Have done the same thing with no regrets just a hell of a lot more durable and no dealing with bent pins is a win to me!


----------



## RC-Los17

tmorelli said:


> It is a .166 nock (like a g-nock) and GT released .166 uni bushings for all of the shafts. I just ordered some for XXX, X-cutters and 22's.... To test.
> 
> To the original question, I strongly prefer the acculite nocks/bushings to any pin/nock. I find that the rare robin hood is more than justified by a more durable and consistent system overall. I dont feel that ive seen any more damage to the back end with the bushing vs pins. With pin nocks/bushings, I've just had too many issues. When I went to acculites, I actually recovered some shafts that I had previously culled after nock tuning in my hooter shooter.
> 
> So, I currently run acculite in all my shafts. I ordered these small bushings to test and am hopeful that the new short GTO will basically be a mini-acculite. The fact that the throat is very near the bushing should drive consistency and minimize flex (think deep 6 nock vs. G-nock).


Hey was just wondering where is there info on the new GTO nock cause there was nothing on GT website..


----------



## Luv2shoot3D

RC-Los17 said:


> Hey was just wondering where is there info on the new GTO nock cause there was nothing on GT website..


Like to know also


----------



## smokin12ring

Ttt


----------



## PFD42

Look on the GT Facebook page, it has their new components for 2015


----------



## schmel_me

I run standard .246 (super nock)bushings with with beiter 19/2 nocks. Probably the easiest nock to get to fit a loop/center serving correctly. Shot pins a long time ago and will never go back to that setup.


----------



## ScottyE

adventurejack said:


> So Do you use the Easton Super Uni Bushing with the GT Acculites? I'm looking at switching to something besides pin nocks on my Black Eagle Magnums



The black eagle flat bushing will work with Gold Tip acculite nocks. It's a snug fit but a little string wax on the nock helps them go into the bushing easier.


----------

